# Nintendo Direct (NoA) tonight



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Rich ‏@RichIGN
> Nintendo of America Nintendo Direct broadcast incoming tonight. Stay tuned for news.
> 
> 
> ...



https://twitter.com/...476490678579200

HOLY SHIT HYPE!


Nintendo is getting a little crazy with their announcements. I mean, we just found out about this now and it's airing tonight.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 28, 2012)

FANBOYS UNITE


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 28, 2012)

I hope we get Wii U online details, more 3DS games and a look at Retro's game!



Hyro-Sama said:


> FANBOYS UNITE


----------



## Clarky (Sep 28, 2012)

shit hot, shall look forward to it


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> I hope we get Wii U online details, more 3DS games and a look at Retro's game!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Valwin (Sep 28, 2012)

Today ? Where?


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 28, 2012)

new ds games!


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 28, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > I hope we get Wii U online details, more 3DS games and a look at Retro's game!
> ...



Off topic and all, but do you make your own gifs? it seems you're always using that guy.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Sep 28, 2012)

> @RichIGN - Getting more clarification via Nintendo: sounds like NCL is tonight and NOA's "shortly after" may or may not be tonight.



P.S.: I suppose NCL means Nintendo Co. Limited


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 28, 2012)

Gimmie some more 3DS info Ninty!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 28, 2012)

I know this almost certainly won't happen, but please please PLEASE mention Metroid or Kirby 3DS. That's all I ask.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 28, 2012)

I can never find these things until it's over (uploaded to youtube ... or the Nintendo Channel a week or two later.) Anyone have a link where the live feed yet will be?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 28, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I know this almost certainly won't happen, but please please PLEASE mention Metroid or Kirby 3DS. That's all I ask.


Or more info on that new zelda. 
Y'know, besides shrimp shield...


----------



## Clarky (Sep 28, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> I can never find these things until it's over (uploaded to youtube ... or the Nintendo Channel a week or two later.) Anyone have a link where the live feed yet will be?


hold on till more info comes out, a link will be provided then


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 28, 2012)

OMG Hype. They already said there will be more third party games coming for the WiiU!!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 28, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Or more info on that new zelda.
> Y'know, besides shrimp shield...


I was gonna say that, but the chances of a new Zelda are MUCH More slim to me than Metroid. We just got a new Zelda game, a remake, and a port (Skyward Sword, Ocarina of Time 3D, and Four Swords DSi respectively) last year, so it might be a while. But Metroid's been completely dormant since Other M.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 28, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Or more info on that new zelda.
> ...


True, but metroid was also dormant for almost 10 years between super metroid and and fusion/prime. I'd like to hope it doesnt go dormant again but we will see.
Quite personally, I can see myself having a blast with some gyroscoping metroid controls.


----------



## geoGolem (Sep 28, 2012)

Can someone please post a link as soon as one is available. I, like several other posters can never seem to find where to watch these live and always end up watching them later.... 

I'll monitor this thread 

Thanks


----------



## kenjixx (Sep 28, 2012)

I wan more color on 3DSXL blue and red just not sexy enough...


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 28, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Or more info on that new zelda.
> ...



I see Star Fox and/or F-Zero coming first than Metroid


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 28, 2012)

kenjixx said:


> I wan more color on 3DSXL blue and red just not sexy enough...



Me too. I'm hanging onto my cosmo black regular 3DS at least until some new color options come along for the XL. I'd love a dark green, or maybe orange/black.

But I don't expect to see any new color combos for it until late November, and betcha it'll be Japan first.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 28, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> True, but metroid was also dormant for almost 10 years between super metroid and and fusion/prime. I'd like to hope it doesnt go dormant again but we will see.


Ugh, I hope not. I already have nightmares about that. 


chavosaur said:


> Quite personally, I can see myself having a blast with some gyroscoping metroid controls.


Oh yeah!



MakiManPR said:


> I see Star Fox and/or F-Zero coming first than Metroid


Shoot, I knew I was forgetting something! Yeah, I can really see Star Fox coming. Fun fact: Kid Icarus Uprising started out as an idea for a Star Fox game, but Sakurai changed it because he wanted to show crazy angles during the air battles that just weren't practical while in an arwing that could shoot in only one direction. Not so sure about F-Zero, though. I feel that's more likely on the Wii U.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 28, 2012)

Something tells me that it's not gonna any new info. But more info about the launch or something.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 28, 2012)

I like it that Nintendo always announces their directs at the last minute. 

I think it's going to be Retro's project. Plus maybe the Pokemon Touch Typing for America or Mystery Dungeon 3DS. 
Maybe some new Wii U/3DS titles for Japan too.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 28, 2012)

EDIT and UPDATE: Nintendo Direct in japan is going to be 3DS focused, perhaps on a single game. (Something tells me it'S the animal crossing Nintendo direct we've been waiting for)
As for NoA, it is said it will also be 3DS focused.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 28, 2012)

ANIMAL CROSSING!
All I can say is I hope so, and it's about damn time...


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 28, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> ANIMAL CROSSING!
> All I can say is I hope so, and it's about damn time...


 . What's good about that game?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 28, 2012)

Don't get your hype too high.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 28, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > ANIMAL CROSSING!
> ...



I ask myself the same thing. To NOA: Metroid/Star Fox or GTHO.


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 28, 2012)

deleted


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 28, 2012)

You want me to get over hype? Then fine.

Advance Wars!!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm going to guess I'm the only one who wants a new New Super Mario Bros. game?


----------



## geoGolem (Sep 28, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm going to guess I'm the only one who wants a new New Super Mario Bros. game?


Actually, your comment made me realize it could be NSMB2 DLC....

They did say it would be coming... and recently in some Japan thing Nintendo said that America only just recently got the game and so DLC would still be a little ways off... I could see them releasing some things soon... before the Wii U.


----------



## rizzod (Sep 28, 2012)

Not a stream guys, this IGNorant idiot just wanted the attention. Just news being fed to IGN and various websites.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 28, 2012)

kenjixx said:


> I wan more color on 3DSXL blue and red just not sexy enough...


^This. White white white white white! Or all black will be fine too


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 28, 2012)

Yep, you can't spell ignorant without "IGN".


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Yep, you can't spell ignorant without "IGN".



You also can't spell retarded without GBAtemp.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 28, 2012)

rizzod said:


> Not a stream guys, this IGNorant idiot just wanted the attention. Just news being fed to IGN and various websites.


That's what she said.

The stream is starting and they've just announced the first DLC for NSMB2 in Japan.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 28, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> rizzod said:
> 
> 
> > Not a stream guys, this IGNorant idiot just wanted the attention. Just news being fed to IGN and various websites.
> ...



Link?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 28, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Link?


Indeed! Link?


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 28, 2012)

http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=186614
Lol, enjoy the promo vid. XD


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 28, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Link?
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L5-PxLj6Ig


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 28, 2012)

Japan's conference also announced a premium Nintendo Network Subscription only available with the premium bundle, and it will run through December 2014. No idea if it applies to other territories.

http://www.joystiq.com/2012/09/13/wii-u-priced-31500-26250-in-japan-available-december-8/


----------



## geoGolem (Sep 28, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


so my predicton was right


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 28, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> kenjixx said:
> 
> 
> > I wan more color on 3DSXL blue and red just not sexy enough...
> ...


That would be nice but there has to be more to it since Japan is getting a Nintendo Direct, too, and they ALREADY have white.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 28, 2012)

Here's hoping that NSMB2 DLC doesn't end up being $2.50 Yoshi armor.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 28, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> [yt]wKim29Falgs[/yt]


----------



## LordWas (Sep 28, 2012)

Nintendo, disappointment.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 28, 2012)

a good, looks like the dlc comes with a kaizo mode


----------



## geoGolem (Sep 28, 2012)

Any word on the American release for the DLC?


----------



## ferofax (Sep 28, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> You want me to get over hype? Then fine.
> 
> Advance Wars!!!


This! I want my troopers and exploding tanks and capturing cities and earning profits to make more exploding tanks!


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Sep 28, 2012)

There actually wasn't a huge announcement about this conferenct... it was a surprise ND announced on a twitter and we, tempers which got nothing to do, just waited to know what it was about (in my case I should be studying). I suppose more important ND are not so out of the blue so everyone can watch it. Maybe the NoA presentation will have other news...


----------



## rizzod (Sep 28, 2012)

I was actually hoping it was to do with Wii U news... oh well. NSMB2 DLC is fine anyway.. hopefully we get some Bigger Wii U news soon though.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 28, 2012)

heres some more details for the New Super Mario Bros 2 DLC from GoNintendo

first round of DLC includes 3 packs
- Pack 1: Go! Go! Gold Mario Pack. 3 courses, up to 30k coins.
- Pack 2: Challenge the Record Pack A. Top WW scores on HP.
- Pack 3: Survival Panic Pack, for experts only. DLC packs are not random, but fixed 3 stages each.
- DLC accessible from the Shop button on the bottom of the Coin Rush mode menu. Won't appear until SpotPass is read.
- DLC course designs are based in part on Club Nintendo survey responses. Packs to be released in JP 10/2, 200y each.
- The SpotPass message to activate the Shop button will arrive by mid-day on 10/2. Next sets end/Oct. and end/Nov.
- Further DLC information will be posted on the website.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 28, 2012)

clarky said:


> - Pack 3: Survival Panic Pack, for experts only.


This one made me smile.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 28, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > - Pack 3: Survival Panic Pack, for experts only.
> ...



told ya I saw a Kaizo mode  hopefully the people who complain that NSMB2 is too easy will find some satisfaction with it


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 28, 2012)

clarky said:


> told ya I saw a Kaizo mode  hopefully the people who complain that NSMB2 is too easy will find some satisfaction with it


I still haven't picked it up, and was intending to wait until I could grab it used for cheaper (and, you know, monies). Now I just might have to reconsider...


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Sep 28, 2012)

clarky said:


> told ya I saw a Kaizo mode  hopefully the people who complain that NSMB2 is too easy will find some satisfaction with it



Even though it's an easy game, I am still nowhere near the 1 million coins objective


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

RodrigoDavy said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > told ya I saw a Kaizo mode  hopefully the people who complain that NSMB2 is too easy will find some satisfaction with it
> ...


1 million? Childs play, try getting 9,999,999 coins if you really want to 100% the game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 28, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> 1 million? Childs play, try getting 9,999,999 coins if you really want to 100% the game.


does it actually let you do that? I thought it "cut off" once you get to a million?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 28, 2012)

RodrigoDavy said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > told ya I saw a Kaizo mode  hopefully the people who complain that NSMB2 is too easy will find some satisfaction with it
> ...


Saw on Kotaku about a way to earn 30K coins in 2 mins iirc. Didn't watch it but assuming it's true (and actually viable), one million coins actually seems possible (for me at least) LOL


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > 1 million? Childs play, try getting 9,999,999 coins if you really want to 100% the game.
> ...



Yep, you can get that many coins and then something else is added to the title screen.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 28, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > 1 million? Childs play, try getting 9,999,999 coins if you really want to 100% the game.
> ...


It's a million less 1, so seven 9s. IIRC, you get a gold Mario Statue on the title screen.


----------



## bowser (Sep 28, 2012)

ferofax said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...


Actually, it's 10 million less 1.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 28, 2012)

bowser said:


> Actually, it's 10 million less 1.


/facewall

Seven 9s. Yes, you're right.


----------



## bowser (Sep 28, 2012)

I can't seem to find a link to the latest Nintendo Direct....


----------



## Lucifer666 (Sep 28, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > ANIMAL CROSSING!
> ...



It's actually _really_ good; try it out for yourself.

It's pretty much a sandbox game (roam around, design house etc). I myself don't understand what makes the game so great, but it indeed does have the 'wow factor', and the hype's definitely worth it. Now stop throwing your DS against the wall and hope it's still in good enough condition to play AC:WW.


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 28, 2012)

Lucifer666 said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > chavosaur said:
> ...



I totally agree!
I have absolutely no idea what makes me enjoy these games so much.
I'm glad it's a handheld version again though. Didn't enjoy City Folk as much as WW.


----------



## jrk190 (Sep 28, 2012)

Animal Crossing, or Nintendo should GTHO! But seriously, what I want is Animal Crossing, a GOOD Pokemon game, and some GOOD RPG's, preferably JRPG's... Also, I think a sequel is in order for Metroid... Does nobody remember the best ending for MP3? That ship that chases after Samus?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 28, 2012)

bowser said:


> I can't seem to find a link to the latest Nintendo Direct....


There was one in Japan last night (someone posted a link somewhere on this thread). Supposedly there's going to be an American one soon as well, but I have no idea when.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 28, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> Animal Crossing, or Nintendo should GTHO! But seriously, what I want is Animal Crossing, a GOOD Pokemon game, and some GOOD RPG's, preferably *JRPG's*... Also, I think a sequel is in order for Metroid... Does nobody remember the best ending for MP3? That ship that chases after Samus?



Looks like the Vita is getting all of them


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 29, 2012)

I will mail Reggie a bucket full of pee mixed with lemonade if the american direct turns out to be about new super mario 2 like the japan was. God that game is way over priced. see the dlc thread for more info.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 29, 2012)

Lucifer666 said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > chavosaur said:
> ...


I tried WW but I couldn't get into it.


----------

